# When was Sage Oracle updated for the last time?



## crapdeno (8 mo ago)

I see Oracle Touch v2 in some websites, does anyone have any idea whether Oracle series( especially touchLESS) get updated recently or whether any update ( in terms of hardware and software) is expected soon?

I am considering buying either Oracle(touchless) or Lelit Mara X & Euoreka Grinder, they both have same prices, I am close to Oracle since it has some automated functions, but if any update is expected soon, I probably would prefer waiting.

Regards


----------

